# Bitte um Infos zum Aufbau eines 20 Zoll KinderRades



## Rolf (17. September 2012)

Ich habe für unseren Sohn einen Kona Makena Kids Rahmen (für 20 Zoll Räder) bestellt:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74498

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Aufgabe passende Teile einzukaufen. Deswegen würde ich mich über Tipps von euch freuen. Schwierig erscheinen mir insb. diese Teile:

- Felgen
- Gabel
- Kurbel

Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine BezugsQuelle für passende Teile nennen.


----------



## Taurus1 (17. September 2012)

Ich denke, ein paar Tips wirst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=580076

und hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593633

und hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656

bekommen, und hier findet man, glaube ich auch noch ein paar Teile/links

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=592149

Aber so eine richtige Kinderradteilesammlung wäre schon nicht schlecht, das wäre dann auch übersichtlicher als über mehrere Threads verteilt.
Vielleicht mutiere ich dann ja doch noch zum Kinderbike-Schrauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (17. September 2012)

Ob sichs bei der alten Geo mit zu hohem Tretlager etc lohnt, soviel zu investieren? Gabel würd ich mal bei Kania fragen, zumindest fürs 24" gibts einzelne Alugabeln da zu kaufen. Kurbeln auch Kania oder selbst ne alte, ungekröpfte (meist 110er Lochkreis aus anfang der 90er)kürzen lassen für um 25Euro bei customcranks.de . Felgen/Speichen für 20" gibts bei Pedalkraft, Radplan-Delta, Komponentix, Eaxxx, Speedwareshop, Hibike,Toxy.....


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein paar Tips wirst du hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=580076
> 
> ...



Ich habe das ganze mal kurz überflogen, aber leider nichts Konkretes gefunden. Den langen Thread war mir dann auch fürs überfliegen zu lang 

Die Idee mit einer Sammlung von geeigneten KinderTeilen incl. BezugyQuelle finde ich toll


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ob sichs bei der alten Geo mit zu hohem Tretlager etc lohnt, soviel zu investieren? Gabel wÃ¼rd ich mal bei Kania fragen, zumindest fÃ¼rs 24" gibts einzelne Alugabeln da zu kaufen. Kurbeln auch Kania oder selbst ne alte, ungekrÃ¶pfte (meist 110er Lochkreis aus anfang der 90er)kÃ¼rzen lassen fÃ¼r um 25Euro bei customcranks.de . Felgen/Speichen fÃ¼r 20" gibts bei Pedalkraft, Radplan-Delta, Komponentix, Eaxxx, Speedwareshop, Hibike,Toxy.....



Was spricht gegen den Kona Makena Kids Rahmen ? Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mir wenig Gedanken zu dessen Geomtrie gemacht.

Bei Radplan-Delta hatte ich nur die KomplettLaufrÃ¤der gefunden, und die waren nur besonders preiswert... ich werde die angegebenen OnlineShops mal auf- und durchsuchen und ggf. nÃ¼tzliche Links einfÃ¼gen.

Los gehts 

Felgen:
http://www.eaxxx.de/ebiz/index.php?page=categorie&cat=14
http://www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...r - Reifen/20-Aero-Felge-32L-::100560570.html
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...fen/20-Toxy-lite-w8-Felge-32L::100560560.html nur 260g, aber 39â¬
http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteile/Laufraeder-und-Naben/Felgen/Felgen-26/

Gabel:
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Schnaep...l-20-Light-mit-hydr-Daempfung::100560588.html (unter SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber dennoch nicht ganz billig)
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelkomponenten-Zubehoer/Federungssysteme:::63_31.html
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...ad-Gewinde-schwarz-glaenzend.html?cat=165129&

Kurbel:
http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...T-JR-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm-schwarz.html?
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...untour-XCT-JR-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-TEILE/Kurbeln/Kurbel/Sugino-XD-Kurbel-4-Kant-3fach-1.html


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2012)

Ich wollte 32L Felgen und Naben nehmen und mit 16 Speichen einspeichen, vorne radial, hinten links auch. Kann ich auch hinten rechts radial einspeichen ?


----------



## Mamara (17. September 2012)

Der Makena hat nen recht hohes Tretlager und komische Winkel, "Kantenklatscher-Geometrie". Für sehr rauhes Gelaände oder im Bikepark vielleicht von Vorteil, für den Alltag/längere Touren sicher nicht(nimmt nen Erwachsener ja auch kein Dirtbike für). Bei tieferem Tretlager muss der Sattel auch nicht so hoch gestellt werden -> bessereFusskontakt zum Boden beim stehen etc.

152mm Kurbeln sind VIEL zu lang eher so 115-max 130mm bei 20". Die Toxy-Gabeln sind von der Geo für Klappräder und auf Erwachsenengewichte abgestimmt, müssten also definitiv umgebaut werden.

Delta verkauft seine schmalen Felgen von den Laufrädern auch einzeln, glaub 35,-/Stück oder so.

Hinten rechts radial würde ich mir sparen...


----------



## Pan Tau (18. September 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich wollte 32L Felgen und Naben nehmen und mit 16 Speichen einspeichen, vorne radial, hinten links auch.



Für das vordere Laufrad würde ich mir mal die Novatec-Naben mit 20 Loch ansehen: http://www.novatecwheels.com/novatec/english/p_racing.php?c1=2&c2=5

Allerdings wäre es für konkrete Empfehlungen schon hilfreich, wenn Du uns ein paar mehr Infos zum Budget und dem geplanten Einsatzzweck des Bikes geben könntest!


----------



## Rolf (18. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Für das vordere Laufrad würde ich mir mal die Novatec-Naben mit 20 Loch ansehen: http://www.novatecwheels.com/novatec/english/p_racing.php?c1=2&c2=5
> 
> Allerdings wäre es für konkrete Empfehlungen schon hilfreich, wenn Du uns ein paar mehr Infos zum Budget und dem geplanten Einsatzzweck des Bikes geben könntest!



32L Naben hätte ich halt noch im Keller...

EinsatzZweck: Rad fahren !? Auf LandwirtschaftsWegen, geschottert und asphaltiert.

Budget: So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig. Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Grob würde ich max 400 ansetzen...


----------



## Rolf (23. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> 152mm Kurbeln sind VIEL zu lang eher so 115-max 130mm bei 20".



Hast Du einen Tipp, wo man sowas bekommt (außer durch Kürzen einer Kurbel) ?

Der Rahmen ist da, sieht ganz gut aus und wiegt ca. 1500g. Nicht leicht, aber ich denke leichtere Alternativen sind leider rar 

Kurbel:

SINZ EXPERT 'SQUARE' ALU: http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_kurbeln.htm
Redline "Flight Microline" Kurbel Set: http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_...cts_id=2778&XTCsid=gs4n11p8aq75s2ufobcj7ubps1


----------



## Mamara (23. September 2012)

Ne, höchstens bei Kania und Isla fragen. Scheinen beide auch teilweise Einzelteile zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (24. September 2012)

Oder selber kürzen: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-crank-shorteners-prod239/

Aber das scheint nur eine Lehre zu sein, die einem hilft die Gewinde richtig zu setzen...


----------



## Mamara (24. September 2012)

Haben ja auch ne 125er, aber hässlicher und teurer gehts kaum 

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/shimano-altus-110-74-pcd-125-mm-alloy-crankset-silver-prod237/

customcranks.de liefert da echt schon gute Arbeit an den Ecken und so ab, alles für 25 inkl. Rückversand:


----------



## Rolf (24. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> customcranks.de liefert da echt schon gute Arbeit an den Ecken und so ab, alles für 25 inkl. Rückversand:



Schick, brauchst Du die noch 

Ich denke dann muss ich doch bei CustomCranks mal nachfragen und eine passende Kurbel suchen...



			
				CustomCranks schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG: Das Kurbelgeschäft ruht, mit l a n g e n Antwortzeiten ist gegenwärtig zu rechnen!



Dann schau mer mal


----------



## Toni172 (24. September 2012)

Hat einer von Euch schon mal bei eaxxx.de was bestellt?
Ich habe Anfang August Felgen bestellt und bis jetzt noch keine Lieferung erhalten. Der Shop ist weder telefonisch noch per Mail zu erreichen. 
Bezahlt habe ich leider per Vorkasse.


----------



## Y_G (24. September 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Aber das scheint nur eine Lehre zu sein, die einem hilft die Gewinde richtig zu setzen...



Ich glaube nicht das es eine Lehre ist. Die Teile schraubst Du an die Kurbeln ran und kannst dann in die Löcher die Pedalen schrauben. Wird aber echt breit und schwere. Finde ich eher nicht so prall. Wobei wenn mans genau nimmt, kann man das natürlich als Lehre vergewaltigen...


----------



## Rolf (24. September 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es eine Lehre ist. Die Teile schraubst Du an die Kurbeln ran und kannst dann in die Löcher die Pedalen schrauben. Wird aber echt breit und schwere. Finde ich eher nicht so prall. Wobei wenn mans genau nimmt, kann man das natürlich als Lehre vergewaltigen...



Ich befürchte Du hast recht. Das wäre dann aber wohl die schlechteste aller Lösungen (weshalb ich wohl auch nicht auf die Idee kam, dass es so sein könnte  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (24. September 2012)

Die Dinger sind um die Kurzen mal ab und an auf nem Tandem mitspielen zu lassen - oder um dafür die passende Kurbellänge zu ermitteln...


----------



## Rolf (24. September 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind um die Kurzen mal ab und an auf nem Tandem mitspielen zu lassen - oder um dafür die passende Kurbellänge zu ermitteln...



Dann macht es natürlich wieder Sinn, danke für die Info


----------



## TonySoprano (26. September 2012)

Passt hier imho gut rein, Schwalbe Mow Joe gibt es hier fÃ¼r nur 15,-â¬!  und ja, es ist die Faltversion ) 

http://www.cycle-aix.de/


----------



## Rolf (26. September 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Passt hier imho gut rein, Schwalbe Mow Joe gibt es hier für nur 15,-!  und ja, es ist die Faltversion )
> 
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/



Je nach Breite 

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x185-47-406-schwarz-Skin

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x200-50-406-schwarz-Skin


----------



## trifi70 (26. September 2012)

Is derselbe Laden wo man auch die Black Jack sehr günstig bekommt


----------



## Hotschy681 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rolf,

habe mir den Rahmen jetzt auch bestellt. Kurze Frage: Haben sich die Kurbelkürzer bei dir schon gemeldet? 

Grüße
René


----------



## Rolf (3. Oktober 2012)

Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber dann kam die Antwort:



> Das Kürzen kostet bei mir normalerweise 30 Euro.
> Es muß eine Vierkantkurbel sein - die Kettenblätter müssen abnehmbar sein.
> Kürzung um mindestens 20mm(besser 22mm). Minimale Endlänge ist 80mm.
> 
> ...



Speichen:
bei Rose gibts die Revos nur runter bis 250mm. Das ist wohl zu lang, oder?

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/dt-swiss-revolution---die-ultraleichte-speiche/aid:47102


----------



## Nimron (9. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe auch eine Anfrage per Kontakt Forumlar an customcranks.de zum kürzen meiner alten 170mm LX Kurbel auf 125-130mm geschickt. Leider habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten 

Habt Ihr auch das Kontaktformular auf der Homepage genutzt oder gibt es da bessere Möglichkeiten?

Danke und Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Rolf (9. Oktober 2012)

Das dauert halt ein bischen


----------



## TonySoprano (9. Oktober 2012)

ohne jetzt auf die HP gegangen zu sein, wie wärs mit anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (9. Oktober 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch schon mal bei eaxxx.de was bestellt?
> Ich habe Anfang August Felgen bestellt und bis jetzt noch keine Lieferung erhalten. Der Shop ist weder telefonisch noch per Mail zu erreichen.
> Bezahlt habe ich leider per Vorkasse.



Und, ist mittlerweile was bei Dir angekommen ?


----------



## Toni172 (9. Oktober 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Und, ist mittlerweile was bei Dir angekommen ?



Hallo, 
ja die Felgen habe ich mittlerweile bekommen. Somit alles bestens.


----------



## Nimron (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tonisoprano

Leider ist keine Telefonnummer zu finden, daher meine Anfrage hier.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Rolf (10. Oktober 2012)

Speichen? Wo gibt es welche in passender Länge ?

Hier nur in 2mm und 2mm/1.8mm:
http://www.pedalkraft.de/speichen.htm


----------



## Mamara (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon genannt, bei Hibike, Komponentix(auf Nachfrage) und Speedwareshop sollte es Sapim Laser geben...


----------



## Rolf (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke 

http://www.speedwareshop.de/Sapim-Laser-silber-gebogen
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...4837590/s/Sapim-Laser-Speichen-2-0-1-5mm.html


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Aber so eine richtige Kinderradteilesammlung wäre schon nicht schlecht, das wäre dann auch übersichtlicher als über mehrere Threads verteilt.


 
Hatte ich mal angefangen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=571343

wenn der Thread aber nicht gepflegt wird, schreibt alle 2 Tage jemand einen neuen Thread "..welche Teile...". Die SuFu beantwortet übrigens auch einige Fragen zu immerwiederkehrenden Themen (Kurbeln kürzen etc.) diesbezüglich.

Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2012)

Schick ist sie ja  Aber leicht... (135mm)





Wie schwer sind denn die gekürzten ?


----------



## Mamara (5. November 2012)

Auch nicht viel leichter aber nicht so extrem gekröpft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (5. November 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> aber nicht so extrem gekröpft .



Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht ?

Ich würde mal tippen extrem gekröpft ist besser...


----------



## Nimron (5. November 2012)

Da Customcranks zumindest auf meine Anfrage bisher nicht reagiert hat, wären diese Kurbel auch für mich eine Alternative.

Schade, da meine alten LX-Kurbeln schon verpackt auf eine Rückmeldung aus Rennersdorf warten


----------



## Mamara (5. November 2012)

Gekröpfte Kurbel bauen breiter was eher nachteilig ist(Q-Faktor).


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Gekröpfte Kurbel bauen breiter was eher nachteilig ist(Q-Faktor).



Ich hätte jetzt genau anders herum argumentiert: Gekröpfte Kurbeln bauen schmaler


----------



## Mamara (5. November 2012)

Nö, gekröpft braucht nur kürzere Innenlagerwellen, wenn man die Kettenlinie für nen Umwerfer hinbekommen will. An nem gleich langen Innenlager, kommen die Pedale an ner gekröpften Kurbel gewöhnlich weiter nach aussen.


----------



## Nimron (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte vermelden, daß meine gekürzten LX-Kubeln diese Woche von Customcranks zurück gekommen sind. Nach wie vor eine klasse Arbeit für faires Geld 

Wer also sein 20" oder kleineres Rad für den Nachwuchs optimieren will, findet dort weiterhin eine klasse Anlaufstation und wenn mal nicht gleich auf die erste Mail reagiert wird, einfach einen weiteren Versuch starten. Es lohnt sich!

Schönes Wochende

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (25. November 2012)

Bilder ???


----------



## Nimron (27. November 2012)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe die Kurbeln für einen ersten Funktionstest mal mit dem alten 32´er KB ans Rad gebaut. Länge 130mm:
















Die Kurbeln sollen entweder poliert oder schwarz lackiert werden und mir ist bei der Aktion eine Besfestigungsschraube abhanden gekommen. 

Söhnchen war aber bei der Probefahrt sehr zufrieden und wir haben ein halbes Kilo eingesprart.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Toni172 (27. November 2012)

@Nimron
Was sind das für Pedale? Die sehen recht klein und leicht aus. 
Bezugsquelle ?


----------



## Mamara (27. November 2012)

Wellgo C27


----------



## Nimron (27. November 2012)

Genau, es sind LU-C27G und wiegen 270 Gramm. Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob sie dran bleiben, oder ob ich welche mit weniger scharfen "Tatzen" verwende. Diese habe ich erst mal vom Rad meiner Frau abgeschraubt...


----------



## Toni172 (27. November 2012)

Danke für die Info. 
Ich benötige schon welche mit etwas mehr Grip. Ich suche noch welche für das neue 24" CC Bike von meinem Sohn. Er fährt Kinder CC rennen und da waren die Standard Pedale des 20" Speci Hotrock doch schon einige Male zu rutschig.


----------



## Nimron (27. November 2012)

Bei

http://www.kurbelix.com/Fahrradteile/Pedale/Trekking-Tourenpedale

gibt es einige momentan einige Angebote.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Rolf (19. März 2013)

Ein Anfang ist gemacht:


----------



## Rolf (31. März 2013)

Weil ich das so oft sehe: Braucht man eigentlich den BashGuard, und wenn ja wozu ? Als HosenSchutz oder damit die Kette nicht runterfällt ?


----------



## Mamara (31. März 2013)

Als Hosenschutz UND als Kettenführung  .


Hügi240 sind sehr bekannt dafür auszureissen bei radialen Speichen, auch ohne großartige Belastungen. Nicht lustig am Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (2. April 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Hügi240 sind sehr bekannt dafür auszureissen bei radialen Speichen, auch ohne großartige Belastungen. Nicht lustig am Vorderrad.



Meinst Du bei einem FahrerGewicht < 25kg und den kleineren Hebeln kann da etwas passieren ?

Die FahrWeise wid ja auch deutlich anders sein, als bei einem ernsthaft genutzten MTB...


----------



## Mamara (2. April 2013)

Die hat es auch an Rennrädern genug zerissen. Einig sind wohl sogar durch höhere Speichenspannung im Keller oder an der Wand nach ner Zeit geplatzt. Nach ner Zeit hat DT noch immer ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, grad bei der 32Loch Version , obwohl die eh nie frei gegeben waren.


----------



## trifi70 (2. April 2013)

Wenn es denn unbedingt radial sein muss, kann man das an Laufrädern geringeren Durchmessers durchaus riskieren: Speichenspannung nicht ausreizen (akzeptabel, da bessere Geometrie Speiche/Nabenbasis bei 20" vs. 28" und geringeres Fahrergewicht) und Prolock-Nippel oder Loctite etc. benutzen gegen selbständiges Losedrehen der Nippel.


----------



## Mamara (2. April 2013)

Jeder wie er meint. Nur wenn die Hügi mal wieder ausreisst gibt es halt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nen richtig weiten Abflug übern Lenker. Ich hab es mich nicht getraut am 20"...


----------



## Rolf (4. Juli 2013)

78.9kg - 71.4kg

Es wird sich sicher noch was verändern, eine zur Stütze passende LVE habe ich schon hier, rechts fehlt noch der Griff, SpannAchsen anstatt SchnellSpanner, usw...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Schön. Das Gewicht irritiert mich: Auch wenn ich die verrutschte Dezimalstelle als Tippfehler erkenne, warum schwankt deine Gewichtsangabe um fastn Kilo?


----------



## Rolf (4. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schön. Das Gewicht irritiert mich: Auch wenn ich die verrutschte Dezimalstelle als Tippfehler erkenne, warum schwankt deine Gewichtsangabe um fastn Kilo?



Die Angabe stimmt so, wie sie oben steht 

Auf diese Weise gibt man implizit die MeßMethode an, und läßt somit einen Rückschluß auf die (in diesem Fall geringe) Genauigkeit zu.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> Die Angabe stimmt so, wie sie oben steht
> 
> Auf diese Weise gibt man implizit die MeßMethode an, und läßt somit einen Rückschluß auf die (in diesem Fall geringe) Genauigkeit zu.





Den einzigen Rückschluss, den diese Gewichtsangabe - wenn sie also wirklich stimmen sollte und kein Tippfehler ist - für mich ergibt: Wiegt das Rad tatsächlich mehr als ich!? 

PS: Für IMPLIZIT bin ich offensichtlich zu blöd, wie war deine Messmethode EXPLIZIT?


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juli 2013)

Stelle Dich auf die Persowaage. 1x mit Rad in der Hand und 1x ohne Rad. Subtraktion ergibt nen Wert, der relativ ungenau ist. Aber wenn man keine andere Waage hat, besser als nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Stelle Dich auf die Persowaage. 1x mit Rad in der Hand und 1x ohne Rad. Subtraktion ergibt nen Wert, der relativ ungenau ist. Aber wenn man keine andere Waage hat, besser als nix.



...und auf diese Weise lernen wir noch ein wenig mehr über den Erschaffer des leichten Kinderbikes


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Stelle Dich auf die Persowaage. 1x mit Rad in der Hand und 1x ohne Rad. Subtraktion ergibt nen Wert, der relativ ungenau ist. Aber wenn man keine andere Waage hat, besser als nix.




Aaaah, jetzt ist mir das klar! Danke für die Erklärung!
Trifi70 ist mein persönlicher Erklärbär, ich wusst´s von Anfang an, seitdem ich hier aufgeschlagen bin... 


Also genau so mach ich das auch immer beim Wiegen - unsres Babies...


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2013)

Echt? Ich nicht.... ich warte, bis die Hebamme wieder vorbeischneit und den Zipfel an die Taschenwaage hängt. Wie alt ist denn eures? Unsere ist gerade 8 1/2 Wochen und weiß noch nicht, daß ihr Fuhrpark bis 7 Jahre bereits feststeht.... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (4. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, ich glaub da stand nur jemand bei Dir auf der Leitung.  Wenn man jetzt noch die Größe von Rolf hätte, könnt ma den BMI ausrechnen 
Zum Baby Wiegen wär mir das zu ungenau. Also je nach Grund, warum man das Baby wiegt. Wir haben uns damals in der Apo ne Babywaage geliehen, um Stillprobe auswiegen zu können. Waage ging auch für Radteile.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, ich glaub da stand nur jemand bei Dir auf der Leitung.  Wenn man jetzt noch die Größe von Rolf hätte, könnt ma den BMI ausrechnen
> Zum Baby Wiegen wär mir das zu ungenau. Also je nach Grund, warum man das Baby wiegt. Wir haben uns damals in der Apo ne Babywaage geliehen, um Stillprobe auswiegen zu können. Waage ging auch für Radteile.



Klar, wenn man zwecks Stillprobe wiegt, dann is diese Methode viel zu ungenau. Aber ich wiege nur zwecks der Gaudi, also egal ob nun Babies oder Bikes...

Hebamme kommt bei uns nimmer, er is schon n halbes Jahr alt. Von Radlfahren hat er noch net die geringste Ahnung, aber der große Bruder führt jeden Tag an ihm Härtetests durch, ob der kleine Mann auch gelenkig und "stabil" genug ist für´s spätere Biken... 

Ja, du hast recht, die Größe von Rolf fehlt noch - aber schon mal interessant, dass Rolf und ich ziemlich gleich viel/wenig wiegen.


----------



## Rolf (4. Juli 2013)

180cm

Aber glaubt ihr ernsthaft ich stelle mich nur mit einem 20Zoll Rad bekleidet auf die Waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Gott seid ihr leicht


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Gott seid ihr leicht



Und unsere Kinder sind noch viel leichter! 

Daher ja jedes Gramm-Feilschen, die halben Hemden kriegen ja keine Kraft auf die Pedale...


----------



## Schibbl (17. November 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


>



Sehr schön und sehr schön leicht 

Auch wenn es schon ein paar Monate her ist, welche Felgen hast du verbaut und woher hast du diese bezogen?


----------



## Rolf (17. November 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Sehr schön und sehr schön leicht



Danke 

Nur fahren mag es keiner 



Schibbl schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schon ein paar Monate her ist, welche Felgen hast du verbaut und woher hast du diese bezogen?



"Schürmann Starline 19", http://www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm


----------



## DianaD80 (17. November 2013)

Ach das ist aber schade? Warum nicht?


----------



## trolliver (17. November 2013)

Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren! Wenn nicht jeder Kratzer unter Strafe steht, eigentlich nicht nachvollziehbar. Doch bei Kindern ist die Cäpt'n Sharky und P. Lillifee -Fraktion natürlich stark vertreten....


----------



## Rolf (18. November 2013)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Ach das ist aber schade? Warum nicht?



Weil es ein Fahrrad ist, und kein Traktor 

Der Mittlere hats mal versucht, aber der ist noch zu klein. Es wir schon nicht (dauerhaft) ungenutzt bleiben


----------

